# script shell et PHP



## Da21 (25 Mars 2005)

j'ai un script shell qui appel un programme PHP :

php prog.php

Le probleme c'est lorsque je désire envoyer une variable au programme je ne sais pas comment faire :
j'ai essayé 
php prog.php?var=val 
php prog.php var=val

Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution a mon problème?
 :hein:


----------



## GrandGibus (27 Mars 2005)

Je te mets sur la voie... dans le terminal:



> > man php


----------



## Da21 (4 Avril 2005)

Comme si j'y avait pas penser sauf que j'ai pas de manuel pour php


----------



## molgow (4 Avril 2005)

Si "man php" ne fonctionne pas, alors "php" ne doit pas fonctionner non plus 

Autrement, sur Google j'ai trouvé ça.


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Avril 2005)

Oh là là... faut pas prendre les choses comme ça !

Allez, je suis dans un bon jour, je te joins le fichier d'aide.


----------



## Da21 (5 Avril 2005)

En fait j'ai trouvé : c'est comme en C on passe en ligne de commande les argument et on les recupère avec argv[]

Sinon non man php ne marche pas mais si je met un argument qui n'est pas valide j'ai la même chose que sur les liens que vous m'avez passé.


----------

